# 'Wheelies' at the Range



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

These girlies saw action yesterday at our annual 'friends and family gun appreciation day'.
L to R: S&W 25-11, 45LC, Webley & Scott 1905 Target Model, 455cf, Webley Mk VI, 22lr, S&W 25-2, 45acp.


----------

